# Tortoises



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys. I have an African Spurred Tortoise(sulcata) and I wanted to know if anyone else had tortoises, because they are just awesome and an absolute joy to get to know their personalities.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well we used to have one of those (I know what there called but im having a brain fart) afican tortoise thingies. We didn't have room for him at our new house so we decided to give him to the local zoo.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

That is pretty cool, mine is huge, and we have to have a big back yard to keep him


----------



## tisci (Feb 6, 2014)

I used to have a Russian & am hoping to eventually get a Redfoot one day. I don't have the room for one right now. I love tortoises & turtles sooo much. When I was a teenager, I worked at Petco & management would send turtle/tortoise questions my way & eventually half the customers would come in & ask for "turtle girl." Tortoises are one of my favorite animals.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Yah they are great. Did you like working at Petco, it seems like a good first job.


----------



## tisci (Feb 6, 2014)

It was a decent first job. I loved learning about animals. I was fine with it until I started butting heads w/a new manager about how the habitats were maintained. While the animal care is adequate, there comes a point where you're reminded it's a corporation & money is the bottom line.


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh. Thats what I have noticed at big chain petstores like Petco and Petsmart, that the animals dont get especially great care, because like you said, money comes first unfortunately.


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

I recently turned down a management position at the chain. Not due to the care of the animals but would like to add that, if the little guys smelled better I would have brought home a rescue ferret named Bob. She was cute but I feared that the lack of proper care might have caused an expensive issue in the future. She was already brought back for God knows what kind of conditions, and was suffering from a little rash under her fat, fat belly. That and my Cat is a lover not a fighter, and might not have gotten along with the weasel. So we left her there to go to another home.


----------

